# Tampa



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I'm thinking of fishing Tampa area this weekend in the kayak..

Any recommendations?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I have run the Manatee river and took that cut across north and run into a bunch of reds on multiple occasions but man were they picky!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

How's the water quality there now?


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Northfl89 said:


> How's the water quality there now?


I'm guessing Drifter is talking about the cut between the MR and Terra Ceia Bay on Snead island. The water quality is excellent right now. Put your yak in at Emerson point park and fish either the MR or TCB side depending on wind, tide, etc... the fishing can be very good this time of year and is a beautiful area. 

Emerson Point park website info


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Weather is forecasted to be crappy. Emerson point is nice. Maybe put in at Bishops Harbor and sneak into a protected area?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

RennieRae said:


> I'm guessing Drifter is talking about the cut between the MR and Terra Ceia Bay on Snead island. The water quality is excellent right now. Put your yak in at Emerson point park and fish either the MR or TCB side depending on wind, tide, etc...  the fishing can be very good this time of year and is a beautiful area.
> 
> Emerson Point park website info


Yeah that's where I am talking about, if you are bait fishing there's a bunch of sheepies way up there in the back of the bays.


----------



## Beach Snook (Jun 7, 2020)

Any update on trip?


----------

